# 450kg seated leg press



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Good stuff, strong mate, love it.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

You know it's a good set when you get the wobbles on the last rep


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

KRB said:


> You know it's a good set when you get the wobbles on the last rep


I got 14 reps with 420 on set before could hardly stand lol, legs still sore now , gona use normal leg press next week as they are easier see what I can get.


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

Strong stuff mate, its a bit different that leg press init ? all gud tho.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Big chris said:


> Strong stuff mate, its a bit different that leg press init ? all gud tho.


Only used it once at a fitness first that I was with for a couple of months. Very strange, whacked the pin in the bottom and easily banged out 3 x 10. Not even sure what it was weight wise.

I don't like machines. Free weights all the way!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Big chris said:


> Strong stuff mate, its a bit different that leg press init ? all gud tho.


yes its harder to get it going , had to ballence 8 plates on top of others and was using 4 45kg plates 2 , they dont hold much weight


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good strong stuff there mate

Just out of intrest what do you squat for reps?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Syko said:


> Good strong stuff there mate
> 
> Just out of intrest what do you squat for reps?


not done any heavy for ages but when I did 240 for 8


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> not done any heavy for ages but when I did 240 for 8


Do you not lose any strenght by not keeping it heavy?


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Boots with the fur


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

andysutils said:


> Do you not lose any strenght by not keeping it heavy?


 yes wouldnt be able to do 240 now would take a bit to work back up


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Impressive mate, nice work


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

I can leg press 550kg for 8, but the most i av squatted is 160 kg for 8, not been doin them right for long tho, as soon as i was given a few tips by a squat king the weight just startsed flyin on the bar, like to keep the reps quite high aswell tho.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

do you think legpress helps your squat in any way?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

andysutils said:


> do you think legpress helps your squat in any way?


never helped mine , plus on a normal leg press you can go to heavy and it back braking putting weights away. I can do 600kg on a normal leg press and It takes ages putting weights back


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

I do personally, leg press = more power in the legs for me


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Very powerful leg press Jay well done


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> never helped mine , plus on a normal leg press you can go to heavy and it back braking putting weights away. I can do 600kg on a normal leg press and It takes ages putting weights back


Not too bad in our gym cos theres allready a massive weight on the leg press thats fixed to the machine, so you think youre bein a pussy with no weight s on the press but really its like avin 4 x 25s allready on it, it saves all the unloadin/loadin shich is a pain in the ****.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Big chris said:


> Not too bad in our gym cos theres allready a massive weight on the leg press thats fixed to the machine, so you think youre bein a pussy with no weight s on the press but really its like avin 4 x 25s allready on it, it saves all the unloadin/loadin shich is a pain in the ****.


that would be good , most c*nts at my gym couldnt do that with 0 weight on then lmao


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> that would be good , most c*nts at my gym couldnt do that with 0 weight on then lmao


funny s**t


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Big chris said:


> funny s**t


I know but its an ok gym the dumbbells go to 120kg evan though no one goes over 40kg


----------

